# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  SEQUENCE Avec ADDRESS

## PivotTablePSHomage

J'ai trouv? une chose; SEQUENCE avec ADDRESS.

=ADDRESS(3,3,,,"RCD")

Utilasteurs peuvent faire cela:

=ADDRESS(SEQUENCE (95,0,1,5),SEQUENCE 0,95,1,5),,,"RCD")

Avec cela, entre/parmi quatre-vingt quinze rangs et colonnes d'une autre feuielle, cette feuille appelle comme au-dessus, pour chaque cinqui?me cellule, utilasteurs peuvent amener l'information entre la feuille. 

Mais, avec cela: 

=INDIRECT(ADDRESS(SEQUENCE (95,0,1,5),SEQUENCE 0,95,1,5),,,"RCD"))

Il y a une message d'erreur. 

Il y a un besoin pour un moyens pour faire cela sans erreur.

----------

